# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Жодино  со спутника

## АВИАТОР

*Привет всем! Смотрел Жодино со спутника(map.google.com),там 1/3 города затенено (р-н ул.8 Марта и др.рядом).А я там как раз жил, хотелось бы глянуть.Может кто подскажет,где можно весь город посмотреть(чё там секретного,текстильная фабрика что ли ) или кто кэш SAS Planet (этой прогой пользуюсь), чтоб был весь город, скинет на мыло.*

----------


## Sanych

Скинь прогу свою. Посмотрим что там к чему.

----------


## Игорёк

Да ничего ТАМ незатемнено просто там нету более близких фоток этих районов города - а почему - а потому что в этих районах нету ничего интересного для ГУГЛ главная фишка ЖОДИНО это БЕЛАЗ стратегическая точка вот он как раз сфоткан как положено я там большенство крыш на нём делал так прикольно было смотреть какую Я крышу на момент последней фотки делал...

----------

